# Does tivo stream convert mpg2 to mpg4?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Does tivo stream convert mpg2 shows to mpg4 and sends it to my phone?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes, that's exactly what the Stream does.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

But it won't pass thru or convert MPG4.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------

